# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Videos, Patient Interviews and Surgeon Q & A >  Dr. Dan McGrath Answers a Question About Propecia and Hair Transplants

## tbtadmin

I have been losing hair since about 19 years old and now at the age of 24 its becoming very noticeable. Im interested in having a hair transplant but I have read that you have to be on Propecia, especially if you are as young as I am if you want the best results from the surgery. Is this true? Will I have to take a drug for the rest of my life if I have a hair transplant?

Thanks.
Allen

*IAHRS Member, Dr Dan Mcgrath From Austin Texas Responds:*

----------


## amadeus

Can I just ask a question of Dr. McGrath here?

----------


## tbtadmin

Absolutely. Feel free to ask Dr. McGrath your questions on this thread or you can call our toll free # 1-877-515-BALD and leave a voicemail.

----------


## amadeus

I'll call in and leave a voicemail. Thanks!

----------


## draught19

Wise words. Two questions:

1. In this case, were a hair transplant to be done and propecia not taken. How long could you expect results to last, for a case expected to progress to a NW5 or NW6? 

2. If down the track the patient decided to closely buzz cut his hair, what steps/HT procedures would be recommended to minimise scarring?

Thanks

----------


## 35YrsAfter

> Wise words. Two questions:
> 
> 1. In this case, were a hair transplant to be done and propecia not taken. How long could you expect results to last, for a case expected to progress to a NW5 or NW6? 
> 
> 2. If down the track the patient decided to closely buzz cut his hair, what steps/HT procedures would be recommended to minimise scarring?
> 
> Thanks


 The longevity of scalp hair results varies.  With age a man's donor area thins.  That happened to me.  I had exceptional donor hair when I was young and have a very thin donor at age 61.  This is not that common.  Dr. Cole had to basically re-do my 26 year old scalp hair transplant using body hair to cover up an unnatural looking area on my hairline and fill in scarring.  My original scalp hair transplant was done around 1979 via the 4mm punch method.  This method left massive scarring on the back and sides of my head.  At my age I would prefer to shave my head and I believe the scarring in the back may be responsible for a majority of my donor area thinning.  By the way, scalp donor area hair is more resistant to DHT, so technically hair transplanted from that area should grow for the rest of your life.  There is the factor of overall thinning with age to consider, but I'm at the extreme end.  Today's transplant techniques look far more natural and minimal depth FUE performed by an experienced, skilled doctor can yield excellent results.

35YrsAfter also posts as CITNews and works at Dr. Cole's office
Cole Hair Transplant - Atlanta
Toll Free 1-800-368-4247
Phone 678-566-1011

----------

